# Sig Sauer P250 commercial



## Ravage (Dec 21, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpvv6W6lRY0"]YouTube - SIG SAUER P250 Everything Changes[/ame]


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 21, 2007)

I have got to get one of those!!!

I like the 'multi caliber' system

Anyone got one yet???


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 21, 2007)

$650???

The first one is cheap..

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=p250


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so turned on.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 21, 2007)

I like all things Sig, but I'm not crazy about the DAO trigger. 

As for barrel swaps, easy enough, but how much is a Sig factory barrel running if you wanted to bump up from 9mm Luger to .357 Sig ???  What about mags if your changing to .357 Sig ? 9mm Luger and .40 S&W basically fit each other in the mag department so you could possibly use the same mags but after a barrel purchase to another caliber, how much would you have in the gun ???? $850 ? $1,000 ?

I like it, just gonna have to let it digest a bit.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2007)

I was looking at the P250 for a little while but I'm starting to focus on the SIG SAUER® SP2022.  I can pick one up here for around $760 new.
http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=33&productid=121


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Sig's are worth the money.  You get what you pay for.


----------

